# Bert's thread! New pics page 2!



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

So a week ago I went to the pet store for some rat food and came across and loving cute hairless boy. I resisted temptation but going there again, the little guy was still there O_O He seemed healthy and LOVES people, he is incredibly social and INCREDIBLY curious and playful. I couldn't pass this lover up even after reading hairless tend to be more prone to health problems D: But here he is:



Oh and that is the quarantine cage, I have a larger wire cage but plan on making a HUGE wire cage next weekend XD I have plans on it being multistory and it will have to house three rats after quarentine is up. Yeah I know no aquariums but that is the only spare cage I have and I will keep it clean. It will only be a couple of weeks anyway.

And yes it also has a wire mesh top secured with cage clips.


























So any ideas on names? He is very spunky curious and outgoing. He does still seem a little timid, usually when he spots a cat but he's comming around to his surroundings and seems to love it here.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

what about luke? i always liked that name and thought of naming one of my boys that but they don't look like luke's he does to me though


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

First things that came to mind when I saw him were "George" and "Reggie". Perhaps it's the wrinkles that swayed me hehe

Sounds like he's going to be a proper little character, though. Good find!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

Hrm, he kind of does for some reason doesn't he? I'll add that onto the list of consideration so far I have:

Albert (cause Albert Einstein has crazy hair and it's ironic... Chris likes it >>)
Puck
Luke
Fuzz
Lucas
Picard
Locke


and I think that's it so far? Still a little undecided.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

Also he has some fuzz on his face, tail, genitals, and legs so do you think he is a proper hairless or a double rex?


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

Picard! Oh please, Picard! Lol


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

what about Spunk, Spunky, or Spunknick (not sure on the spelling of the last one but its the space shuttle thing)?

hairless can have some hair. Sweetipie has some on her face, a small dusting on her belly and little bit on her legs. the double rex however will grow hair back and loose it again whereas a hairless will never grow anymore hair.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*



twitch said:


> what about Spunk, Spunky, or Spunknick (not sure on the spelling of the last one but its the space shuttle thing)?


Sputnik?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

Yeah, usually my animals tell me right off the bat what their names are but he's just not telling me. I ask him a new one and he just doesn't seem interested XD Geuss I will have to keep trying or choose for him >_>

We hand wrestled in the cage for a while today! He loves people, it's so awesome and he's so playful you would think he was a female!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

Okay after all that I am sticking with Albert Einstein (Bert for short or Bertie) XD I love Picard but it doesn't seem to fit him for some reason.

Thanks for the help, he's hand wrestling with me right now XD He's so ferocious!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

Thats a cute name! Hehe.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

hehe he's such a cutie, He reminds me of rufus from kim possible lol. He's not a naked mole rat but a maked rat lol so maybe? lol


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

hehe yeah, he's so naked cover your little girls eyes ^_~


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

You know real naked mole rats are actually quite possibly the most hideous creature I've ever seen! It's strange that they chose that animal for a character on a show, and I doubt anyone has ever kept them as pets. 

See ---->


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

Thats so ugly...its cute!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

Oh god, that naked mole rat is ugly looking  *shudder*


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

Wow, I forgot how ugly those poor things are! Not my choice of pet .


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

*shivers* Rufus is way cuter on T.V. lol looks like hollywood really can do wonders!! lol


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

Oh my god, the naked mole rat is horrid! o___o Nightmares, anyone?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: New boy... still needs a name*

what's with that things nose D:

Another pic of Bert, suppose I could change the thread title. I love how he looks like he is smiling, I've noticed in his pictures lately he seems a lot less 'wtf' and more happy:


















Doesn't he look happier to you? It's so much easier to see their expression!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww i want a hairless rattie now


----------

